# Nurseries in or near Silicon Oasis



## Mrs_sykes (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm looking for a nursery for my 2 year old, for September 2013, and was wondering whether anybody had any (recent) information / testimonials for nurseries within or near the Silicon Oasis area. 

I've heard good things about the British Orchard Nursery, and ok things about Kensington Nursery.. and I'm continuing my research.. (I've noticed the aforementioned nurseries' websites aren't that up to date..) 

Thanks!


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi,

Yes the British orchard nursery has literally just opened up here, it's meant to be really good. There's also dovecote nursery which is connected to Repton school.

Abi


----------



## Mrs_sykes (Feb 6, 2013)

abim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes the British orchard nursery has literally just opened up here, it's meant to be really good. There's also dovecote nursery which is connected to Repton school.
> 
> Abi


Hi Abi, 

That's another tally for BON then! I won't be in Dubai until mid-August so I'll need to make sure I research good and proper, read testimonials (it'd be great 'from the horse's mouth'), and confirm DS's place soon. 

Thanks for your input - do let me know if you hear anything else. 

Sykes


----------

